# General machine



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to put 125' of 5/8" cable into a General speedrooter 91. I have had a few lines where 100' feet is just not enough. Not looking for website with manufacture spec, was just wondering if anyone has tried this and if it worked out.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Has anyone ever tried to put 125' of 5/8" cable into a General speedrooter 91. I have had a few lines where 100' feet is just not enough. Not looking for website with manufacture spec, was just wondering if anyone has tried this and if it worked out.



It might fit but it's probably not going to be worth leaving it in the drum full time for the few jobs because of the added weight. My Spartan 300 will easily hold 132' but I only carry 100' in the drum. When needed I just hand push in the extra 25'.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> It might fit but it's probably not going to be worth leaving it in the drum full time for the few jobs because of the added weight. My Spartan 300 will easily hold 132' but I only carry 100' in the drum. When needed I just hand push in the extra 25'.



I do the same with my T-3. 
Run the 100 feet, then add the 25 or the 50 footer. Some times 125 feet is not long enough either. The ***** is coiling the extra cable so that I can re-use it next time without kinks & snags.

If you do plan to go this way, I hope you have 3 men and a donkey to carry the machine up & down the stairs.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats where you-all need a K-750. I install 125` of 3/4 I/C and leave it in there all the time.
Back in the day I use to just keep 25` in a tire and add it when needed but we found out we need it more often then not.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I do the same with my T-3.
> Run the 100 feet, then add the 25 or the 50 footer. Some times 125 feet is not long enough either. The ***** is coiling the extra cable so that I can re-use it next time without kinks & snags.
> 
> If you do plan to go this way, I hope you have 3 men and a donkey to carry the machine up & down the stairs.



I roll my extra 25' and 50' sections in used motorcycle tires.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

All Clear Sewer said:


> Thats where you-all need a K-750. I install 125` of 3/4 I/C and leave it in there all the time.
> Back in the day I use to just keep 25` in a tire and add it when needed but we found out we need it more often then not.



Around here I only go over 100' around every 50 jobs. I'll stick with my Spartan 300.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We'll grab a second machine and use 200' total. That was my last job of the day, lawn bowling court flooding out in all our rain. 1st plumber we sent out pulled back about 8 feet of roots but couldn't get to the real plug.

Went out with another tech, double drummed and I got it open. I thought about setting up our spare drum with some cable but 100' is too heavy to try to carry around. Maybe 50' would work.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*Maxi rooter!*

Our maxi rooter has 150 feet of 5/8 . But it is heavy need a
Liftgate or ramp it works fine. we hardy ever use over 120


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I run 115' of 11/16" on the GO 68 HD. That reaches most everything. 
I have another reel 115' of 11/16" if it's really far out there.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Last week I ordered 25' of 5/8" General sewer cable today I put it in the drum. Used it 3 times today, works good not really to much heavier. I think I will just roll with it like it is. I now got 125' feet of cable.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*125' cable in Speedrooter Drum*

It will take the whole 125' of cable in alright... but ,when you try to pull it back out of the drum its tight and sticks because the guide tube and the cable no longer have the proper alignment ... The cable is also wound inside the drum to tight ...as the drum gets fuller the diameter of the coiled cable gets smaller and smaller and tighter and tighter... I dont power into a line with a power feed ..I use my hand and arms to pull the cable out of the drum and into the line..that way I can feel the cable and the torque build up..I use the power feed only to come out of a line.... If you have a drum to full of cable..its not free flowing and you cant pull the cable out as easy as you can when the drum isnt so cramed full of to much cable... So yes 125' of 5/8" cable will fit in the drum but would I do that? The ansewer is no I would not... I'd carry 25' sections of cable in a motorcycle tire and add them as needed... Tom


----------

